# Uhrzeit von Wago 889 auf KNX MDT Glastaster BE-GT2TW.01



## Mcool (19 Juli 2018)

Hallo liebe Comunity, 

Steinigt mich bitte nicht gleich wenn die Frage schon Tausend mal gestellt wurde.

ich sitze jetzt schon eine Weile an meiner Hausautomation und habe die MDT Glastaster verbaut.
weiterhin habe ich auch noch MDT Aktoren in meinem KNX Bus.
Ich möchte aber zusätzlich auch noch ein bischen mehr Logik reinbringen, und habe mir eine Wago 889 gegönnt. 
Nun würde ich gerne die aktuelle Uhrzeit auf den KNX Bus legen, welche ich zuvor aus der Wago steuerung ausgelesen habe, welche sich mit meiner Fritz box synchronisiert.
ich habe im moment weder etwas in einer Doku noch im netz gefunden, das mir das auf einfache art und weise erklärt wie das geht.

also Uhrzeit von Fritz box auf Wago denke ich geht, zumindest hab ich mal über das Web interface die Zeit eingestellt  muß ich da sonst och was machen damit ich die Zeit aus dem Netz syncron bekomme??

Wenn ich dann die Zeit habe, wie lese ich sie aus und schreibe sie auf den KNX Bus 
und dann wie zeige ich sie an den Tastern an 

Danke schon mal für eure Mühe 

Marco


----------



## .:WAGO::0100272:. (20 Juli 2018)

Hallo Marco,

für die Zeitsynchronisation empfehlen wir das ntp(sntp) Protokoll. Ihre Fritzbox sollte einen Zeitserver integriert haben, welchen man über die IP der Fritzbox oder den Servernamen "vermutlich fritz.box" abfragen kann. Alternativ sollte die Fritzbox diese Funktion nicht bieten, kann auch ein Internet Zeitserver Ihrer Wahl genutzt werden.

Die Einstellung für den SNTP Port und Server können dem Handbuch entnommen werden, und werden im Web Based Management des Controllers vorgenommen.

Nachdem die Zeit synchronisiert wurde, kann diese mit der Funktion "SysRtcGetTime" (Bibliothek SysLibRtc.lib ) ausgelesen werden. 

Um die Zeit nun auf den KNX Bus zu senden empfehlen wir das KNX Funktionsmakro "Macro_KNX_TimeStamp_DPTTime_and_DPTDate_01.pro"
Die Makros finden Sie unter:

https://www.wago.com/de/d/10725

Ein Beispielprogramm ist ebenfalls enthalten.


----------

